# So what country has the most deaths from scorpions now?



## Aztek (Aug 3, 2009)

10-20 years ago it was Mexico.

But Pandinus said it was something else, I forgot which


----------



## werty211 (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont know if this helps, but here...

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/mor_con_wit_sco-mortality-contact-with-scorpions


----------



## Aztek (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm.. so it's still Mexico.
I thought it was Brazil.
That's third.

Per Capita is Egypt.


Damn, there's a big gap between the 2nd and 3rd place in both forms.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 3, 2009)

i cant remember wher i ever said that. i remember the debate being about the potency and dangerousness of Tityus spp not actual death tolls. mexico wouldnt suprise me at all. it may not have the most dealy scorpions but many species pack a wallop and these days there are many people trekking through the desert covertly for various purposes, and medical facilities in these regions are few and far between and im sure many people are stung and never reported because nobody ever finds them.my guess would be in either rural mexico or africa.


John


----------



## Aztek (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn, that's a fun website
Where else can you find out how many people die in bed accidents?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 3, 2009)

That is an interesting site.  I'm trying to figure out who gathers the data, very cool.  I noticed that Egypt actually has the most scorpion deaths per capita than Mexico and the U.S drops to 16th place.    Wow, a new site to play with..


----------



## pandinus (Aug 3, 2009)

aparently according to the site USA is #4 in fart related deaths. #1 is egypt





John


----------



## Sunset (Aug 4, 2009)

what kind of scorpion would kill someone in the united states. I thought there was no scorpion here that can kill someone. but that site says one person.


----------



## Sunset (Aug 4, 2009)

what kind of scorpion would kill someone in the united states. I thought there was no scorpion here that can kill someone. but that site says one person.


----------



## Treynok (Aug 4, 2009)

Anaphylactic shock due to an allergic reaction could kill, even if it is the least venomous scorpion in the world.  Plus C. sculpturatus can have a nasty sting especially on very young, old or unhealthy.  There is always a 'chance' of death from the most unseemly of things... far too numerous and going kind of off-topic to discuss them here.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 4, 2009)

pandinus said:


> aparently according to the site USA is #4 in fart related deaths. #1 is egypt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaah what the hell


----------



## pandinus (Aug 4, 2009)

i know right? i want to know exactly how that might kill someone and what exactly is going on in egypt to where it would happen 8 times!!



getting back on topic, C sculpturatus would no doubt be the US killer while it is generally not dangerous to the majority of healthy adults and mortality is low anyways, it is not unreasonalbe to think that a small child or elderly person would be killed by this speceis in certain circumstances as the venom is more effective on them. still deaths are extremely rare and often due to allergic reaction



John


----------



## ThomasH (Aug 4, 2009)

Treynok said:


> Anaphylactic shock due to an allergic reaction could kill, even if it is the least venomous scorpion in the world.


No report of a true allergic reaction from a tarantula or scorpion envenomation has EVER surfaced. I'm not saying that it isn't a distant possibility but unless you can prove otherwise, it stands as having never happened to the knowledge of today.
TBH


----------



## alexi (Aug 4, 2009)

pandinus said:


> i know right? i want to know exactly how that might kill someone and what exactly is going on in egypt to where it would happen 8 times!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It seems like its gotta be ruptured bowels or something.... like a blockage developed and their intestine ripped or something.  I tried to find out for from the site's encyclopedia, but it claimed flatulence is harmless.  So its harmless, but it kills a few people :? .  Can you say inconsistency?  Anyway, the article was hilarious.  
http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Flatulency

edit: seriously read that, lol I'm still laughing.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 5, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> That is an interesting site.  I'm trying to figure out who gathers the data, very cool.  I noticed that Egypt actually has the most scorpion deaths per capita than Mexico and the U.S drops to 16th place.    Wow, a new site to play with..


Yeah, its a cool site! I'll tinker with it for a while when or if I get time.


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Aug 5, 2009)

That's great, thanks.  I've got those little *&#^@#$ in my house and you want to talk like that!!!! lol
I've been stung by one too, OUCH!
I do know someone who died due to a brown recluse bite.  Didn't know him well, but knew him...  Well,  Anaphylactic (sp?)shock anyways.



pandinus said:


> i know right? i want to know exactly how that might kill someone and what exactly is going on in egypt to where it would happen 8 times!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 5, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> what kind of scorpion would kill someone in the united states. I thought there was no scorpion here that can kill someone. but that site says one person.


If you get sting in the head or in the neck where your coronal artery bring most of your blood to the brain, the you're in serious trouble.


----------

